# Cohiba Black Pequenos Cigar Review - Cohiba Black pequños



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

An excellent smoke and a grand example of what underestimated tobaccos like mexican and dominican tobaccos really are.

Read the full review here: Cohiba Black Pequenos Cigar Review - Cohiba Black pequños


----------

